# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Channa bleheri or rainbow snakehead questions?

## delhezi

Hi , been doing some research over this particular species for the past few days. 

Just wondering, has anyone kept them long term(4-5 years in SG temperature)? 

People keep them in 20 celsius water overseas, and assert that bacterial infections will kill them at tropical temps.

Thanks.

----------


## Shi Xuan

I think that's a myth. I kept bleheri twice before under room temperature (28°C-31°C) and I'm only worried about them jumping out of the tank. Otherwise, they are quite hardy.

----------


## stormhawk

Same experience as with Shi Xuan. I had one with me for roughly 2 years, before it went belly up. A friend in Penang has spawned this species, and they are kept in similar conditions as in Singapore.

----------


## delhezi

Thanks for the advice, but to take the discussion further... What kinds of colours were observed on the bleheri? 

Also, I want to add that I haven't noticed many jumping threads on bleheri kept in cooler water. I should find some, just to be certain. 

Stormhawk, is there any reference to your friend's bleheri? That's an astounding achievement to be done in warmer waters.

What sized tanks were the bleheri kept in, stormhawk and shixuan?

Thanks!

----------


## stormhawk

No smaller than a 2 feet tank. If you have a group then a 3 feet tank is necessary. They are not highly aggressive, but they are active. I just checked his photos again to be sure. He said these were sold as bleheri but I think his are sp. "Assam" aka the blue bleheri. His pair was kept in a 2 feet tank. Since he lives on a hillside near a forest, I reckon his daily temperature is a little cooler. He did tell me the ambient temp went up to 34 deg C but somehow his pair spawned. They are similar in behaviour to the bleheri, but are mouthbrooders, instead of being bubblenester like the bleheri.

To sex them, just see the size of the head. Wider head viewed from the top means male. However, they take time to pair up just like cichlids.

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Thanks for the advice, but to take the discussion further... What kinds of colours were observed on the bleheri?


 
Photo's not mine but to show you how it's like. 





> What sized tanks were the bleheri kept in, stormhawk and shixuan?
> 
> Thanks!


One snakehead per two feet, I would say and provide lots of plants for cover.

----------


## stormhawk

Another thing, these guys can be ultimate lurkers, so you need to provide hiding places throughout the tank. Some people use PVC pipes, driftwood and plants to create hiding spots. It seems for these dwarf snakeheads, floating plants are a must, so try to keep at least half of the water surface covered. My friend's sp. "Assam" breeding tank just has a lot of hornwort and driftwood pieces all over, with a bare bottom.

----------


## delhezi

Thanks for all the advice! You guys have been exceptionally helpful.

Channa sp.Assam is even more subtropical than bleheri, the fact that they were breeding is indeed a miracle. 

I've been lurking around arofanatics for a bit; it seems that in the case of Singapore; bleheri would require a good amount of plants and more importantly, decent water quality.

In the case of forums overseas; where 20 celsius seems to be the standard temperature; water quality is not paramount; whereas temperature and suitable cover are in higher regard. 

Is the photo in context of the SG temperatures? For instance, some user from Japan has bleheri with astounding colours. 

Also, what is the experience of owning single bleheri; I've heard that they were far more interactive in pairs.

----------


## stormhawk

Single bleheri they just lurk around all day long. They will be more active at certain times of the day. Keeping water quality is of course needed. I think if you can keep the organic waste in the water down by a lot and providing enough cover, they will return the favour by displaying more vivid coloration. Finding nice bleheri here is difficult I think. In fact I haven't seen one for sale for quite some time now, at least at C328.

----------


## delhezi

I think they have some in Pasir Ris; pure speculation though.

Any opinions on Channa sp.Assam? Just heard that it might be more temperature tolerant than bleheri. What's their availability?

----------


## Shi Xuan

If you think Channa bleheri is rare, then sp.assam must be the holy grail. I've never seen them so far, possibly once and that's all. Usually, the stock that arrives at C328 tends to be an assortment of gachua and bleheri. You could ask the the shop owner of the next shipment but definitely not the names. Chances are, sp.assam could be mixed in shipments, so you'll have to keep a lookout for them.

Keeping wise, I believe they are generally the same as bleheri, nothing special to take note of.

----------

